# pede eat



## WombleHerp (Oct 8, 2007)

how do you feed your centipede? :?

i put mealworms in there a few weeks back didnt notice anything different. took the mealies out, changed the substrate, and bought some crix.

put 3 crix in there left them 4 days and still 3 crix. the crix made holes and almost made it home. it seems my pede wont eat? or am i just not doing something right? please help...
regards,


Nat


----------



## Brettix (Oct 8, 2007)

Not sure what your doing wrong,myne eat them within an hour of putting them in.
How bigs your tank?


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 8, 2007)

its only one of those 7ltr click clacks from the supermarket. he seems fine in it. the substrate is a bit of that coir peat brick from bunnings, which has sand peat and coco fibre in it ready to use. i have rocks in there for him to hide, and he seems to just bury himself and move occasionally at night.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 8, 2007)

My guy is constantly cruising around at night. Make sure he has good moisture as they love it moist! I fed mine two last night and he ate them both. Try putting one in, and crushing it's thorax to paralyse it.. if he happens across it while wondering at night he'll eat it and it can't run away.

Make sure the substrate is moist - that's a big factor. Maybe he's going to moult?


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 8, 2007)

oh yer, i forgot they mault lol maybe but im not sure. well ill put a cricket in there tonight, and hope its not there in the morning. thanks


----------



## hornet (Oct 10, 2007)

i keep mine in small plastic containers of coco peat. Put a mealie in and its gone within a day.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe it has an eating disorder. 

Did you ever think that it could be worried that all those legs will look fat if it eats too much. You constantly dropping food on it could be compounding its mental and emotional issues.

100 legs is 50 waists remember. It would be awfully hard to keep looking taut, trim and terrific. Most people have enough of a hard time keeping just one waist under wraps.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 10, 2007)

i put the cricket in, and it was still there the next day  i left it for 2day, and its still there. why wont he eat??!!?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 10, 2007)

Is the cricket alive or dead?
Maybe he isn't hungry..?


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 10, 2007)

the cricket is very well alive, and i dont think the pede has fed since i first got him! u know how long ago that is phil. so im just a tad concerned as to why. maybe wrong food choice for the species? i dont know


----------



## PhilK (Oct 10, 2007)

Nah they usually eat anything they can get their mean little heads into...
Try crushing the thorax with tweezers or forceps, so the cricket is paralysed. Then just put the paralysed cricket in


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 10, 2007)

what difference will it make? is that so the cricket cant get away? ill try it tonight.. hope it works. thanks


----------



## PhilK (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, it makes it easier so the centipede goes "oh an easy meal... sweet" instead of "I couldn't be bothered chasing that". Just an idea.

When I fed my pede two crickets, he ate the first one straight away, but the second one he wasn't interested in at all. Then I tried to take it out after an hour of it not being eaten and I accidentally crushed it's thorax, so I just dropped it back in and as soon as he came across it he ate it.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

i think it worked!  i looked in there thismorning, bud had moved so im assuming he was cruzn round his box. i couldnt find the cricket so im hoping that it got eaten! thanks for that!! looks like ill be squashing crix in the future lol


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

I still think its body image problems.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

yes lucas i had a big deep and meaningful with bud and he told me he thinks he looks fat, so if i made the crickets look thin, he would start eating them because they would then make him thin


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 11, 2007)

well done herpsrule. Glad it ate for you. Any chance of photos?


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

i cant find my camera sorry  but as soon as i find it ill be sure to post piccies of all my animals in a new thread


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 11, 2007)

that would be cool. Love looking at photos


----------

